# Rest in Peace, my little Scout



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't get to come on the site as much as I used to - having a three year old and a hectic job will eat up time before you know it. Unfortunately I come her tonight to write a eulogy for my little girl, Scout who's been by my side for 10 years.

When I bought my first home I knew I wanted a female Golden Retriever and I was going to name her Scout. It worked out though that I got a male Golden Retriever and named him Radley. Still though, I kept the dream alive and about a year later, I convinced my wife that Radley needed a playmate and I took to Petfinder to find the perfect girl for him. It didn't take long before I saw the most adorable Golden mix at a shelter roughly thirty minutes away. The next day I visited the shelter to see her, the day after my wife and Radley came with me to see how they liked our potential new family member, and the day after that we signed to adopt her. I've often said I'd give money to know what her life was like before she ended up with us. She was a stray found living by some apartments and a piece of chain link had broken off in her gum, becoming badly infected. I arranged to have the chain link removed and roughly a week later she was on her way to her new home.

She had a rough start. She snapped at Radley, especially when it came to food, but she mellowed out after a few days. She was a quiet dog, but she never turned down an opportunity to play chase with Radley on the big hill behind our house. They also wrestled frequently with Scout winning most of the matchups despite her size disadvantage. You never would've known she was a stray the way she adjusted to living the life of a pampered inside dog.

Our best guess was that Scout was roughly 2-3 years old when she was adopted. She never was big on toys, but loved to chew rawhides and enjoyed being sneaky about trying to obtain cookies or other sweets. She was a pretty laid back dog and was never really any problem at all. If Radley was the bull in a China shop, Scout was the little old lady who was worried that too much movement might disturb something. She even crossed her paws in front of her sometimes in a way that would remind you of a lady daintily sitting at a table. She also became my shadow a lot of the times. If I went to a different room, she was sure to follow and even if she didn't, she would normally be found lying down and facing whatever direction I was in.

As she aged and started to get some grey in her face, she had a racoon mask before too long. Then her whole nose and up her forehead to where it was starting to go back on top of her head. It made her look old, but she definitely didn't act old. Life continued to be pretty laid back for her until about three and a half years ago when our daughter was born. Radley became her protector and Scout became the spy who had to investigate the new being that had come to live in her home. Before long she warmed up to our daughter and accepted her...except for when she was acting crazy and throwing things around.

Scout's hearing started to go around that same time and the sudden noises a baby/toddler makes were a bit much for her, so she took to lying in the farthest corner of the room away from my daughter and always made sure to face her so she could see what was going on. We had to teach our daughter that Scout was the one we treated gently and that Radley was the one she could wrestle and ride. Scout and her both seemed to like that arrangement.

As all older dogs do, Scout started slowing down. She was struggling to get up some mornings and just began having a bit more difficulty doing the things she'd always done. She's been able to manage until the last two or three days when it was apparent she was suffering. She panted constantly, stood and paced, needed me to lift her up onto our one step deck, drank water constantly, and I knew it was time. As she got older, I'd tell her she had to let me know when it was time and I promised I'd be looking for the signs. I feel like she gave me that okay by the things she was doing that were out of the ordinary.

I went to our vet this evening, a man I'd trust any animal or person to. I told him what was going on and told him to give it to me straight. He checked her heart and said it sounded good, but ultimately she was an old dog and old dogs bodies wear out. We could try to treat the pain, but we'd be buying time with no guarantee that her quality of life would improve. Before we went to the vet, I told her that Dr. Chism was going to help her pain and we made the decision to help her by making sure she wouldn't be in any more pain. As prepared as I thought I was to say goodbye it still hit me hard. I rubbed her ears as she took her last few breaths, felt her body go slack, and he told me she was gone. I'm at peace with my choice because the last thing I'd want is for that little grey faced girl of mine to spend another night in pain.

Scout loved rolling in the grass, rawhides, getting groomed, lying in closets or other seemingly random locations, and stealing the occasional peanut butter M&M. When her fur grew out, she got what I called "Grinchy paws" where the fur would grow over her paws similar to the fur that grows out of the hands of the Jim Carrey version of The Grinch. She always got great reports from her groomers, was adored by visitors, and lived a good life. I know she's in a better place now - a place where her body isn't causing her pain and is failing on her. Rest in Peace, my little bit, my grey girl, my Scout.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Scout. 

Be kind to yourself, this is a long hard journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed sweetheart


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Scout's story with us. She sounds like a remarkable girl.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Scout. It's obvious you loved her very much and I'm sure she knew it everyday. My Harley who I lost 1 1/2 years ago also loved lying in my husbands closet, especially under the lower rack where his pants hung . Maybe Harley & Scout are sharing a closet together now


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

I remember you talking about Scout. I am so very sorry, but like you we couldn't let our dogs suffer.
I'm sure that Scout, Smooch and Snobear are romping at the Rainbow Bridge.
Just love your description of the Grinch paws! Sometimes Tuckers look like that, too.
I added Scout to the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Scout.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

The final act of love is the most excruciating one. You gave your precious Scout a life full of love and happy times. May those wonderful memories help your heart heal in time. I am very sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to your special girl Scout. The joy and love you brought her and the love and joy she gave back shines from your words. I'm sorry for your pain and I hope that the memories you have will give you comfort. Rest easy now sweet Scout.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Scout. It sounds like you all had a wonderful life together. Let the incredible memories help you through this difficult time!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP pretty Scout.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Thank you for taking us through your beautiful journey with Scout and for giving him a happy life, free of struggles and abuse. My deepest condolences for your loss. I can only imagine the pain you must be going through, knowing that one day it will be my turn to say good bye to my boy too. One can never be prepared for it...


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

What a lovely tribute written about your sweet girl Scout. Thank you for sharing that with us. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time during the difficult days to share your Scout story here. And thanks for giving Scout a forever home. Scout sound like a great friend to have known. I hope time makes you feel better as Scout can rest in peace now.

Godspeed to Scout

dlm ny country


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Wishing you peace at this difficult time. It sounds like you gave Scout a very good life. Love her name.


----------



## BPell55 (Jan 29, 2017)

It sounds like she was a sweetheart. So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for this beautiful tribute to Scout. I can feel your love for her in every line. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your sweet girl Scout...what a beautiful story, eulogy....sounds like she had a great life... I hope Radley adjusts to life without her... ..hugs to you all.....


----------

